# DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Juli 2018)

Soeben trudelte bei mir eine Nachricht ein. Der DAFV dokumentiert Vorfälle zu Berührungen durch die Tierrechtsorganisation Peta, will das Material nutzen, um politische Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen. 

Und das ganze ohne Umwege, sondern direkt über den eigenen Kanal, der Internetpräsenz. Schauspiel oder Engagement dürfte die Frage sein.

Ich sehe es vorerst ohne Wertung, weil erstmal die Aktion(en) nach dem Ermitteln von Geschädigten folgen muss. Zumindest erkenne ich einen Funken von Wille. 

https://www.dafv.de/item/209-angler-helfen-anglern.html


----------



## Moringotho (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

sers,

wohl eher ein schaulaufen auf einer toten präsenz.
mal so tun als würde man tun.... 
sieht ja keiner ob wirklich was passiert.

aber mehr sag ich besser net sonst hab ich gleich wieder eine forelle am haken. 
und als karpfenangler, korrektur moderner plumpsangler, hab ich es nicht so mit den forellen...

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Da war er schneller! #6


Da ist sie endlich:
die große DAFV-Anti-P€ta-Maßnahme,
wie im Interview angekündigt.
Eine Umfrage :m

|laola:

Dieselbe Umfrage stellte der BV vor 2 Jahren _(meine ich, oder war es letztes Jahr?)_ an die Landesverbände. 

Da hat sich nur keine S** zurück gemeldet.
Warum wohl nicht?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> wohl eher ein schaulaufen auf einer toten präsenz.
> mal so tun als würde man tun....
> ...



Uanhängig davon gelten Forellen als Futter für die Forenwaller.

Ich sehe kein Problem darin, dem DAFV die nicht vorhandene Arbeit zum Strick zu drehen. Why not? Würde ich als Interessenvertreter von "XYZ" die Präsenz eines Glas Gurken ausstrahlen, ich würde abgeschrieben übers Lager im Müll enden.

Gleiche Spielregeln für alle.


----------



## Wegberger (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo,


 die brauchen doch nur die tägliche Presseschau sichten, da stehen doch die ganze Geschichten drin.

An sich müsste man den DAFV seine eigenen ganzen anglerfeindlichen Unzulänglichkeiten melden und auflisten.


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Die Idee finde ich gut. Abwarten, was sie daraus machen.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die Idee finde ich gut. Abwarten, was sie daraus machen.



Jo im Ansatz gut, aber da sollte dann auch konsequenterweise eine rechtliche Vertretung für P€ta Opfer folgen, wenn z.B. Vereine und Schulprojekte mit ihren Veranstaltungen betroffen sind.
Zumindest die Subventionierung einer solchen Rechtsvertretung.
Solche Typen wie Augenthaler und Co., die nur in die P€ta Anzeigenfalle tappen, weil sie sich über (tatsächlich) Tierschutz relevantes Verhalten hinweg setzen, sollte man dabei allerdings aussparen!

Jürgen


----------



## schlotterschätt (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Zur freundlichen Erinnerung. 

https://archiv.dafv.de/files/SchreibenFinkbeiner.pdf


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Kommt Leute, es ist nicht viel abet es ist mehr als erwartet wenn auch weniger als erhofft. Lapidar auf "steht alles im netz" hinweisen ist dabei genau so  strutze wie ne Pressemitteilung der Präsine. Ich hoffe es machen viele mit und das Georg samt crew nach halten


----------



## Moringotho (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jo im Ansatz gut, aber da sollte dann auch konsequenterweise eine rechtliche Vertretung für P€ta Opfer folgen, wenn z.B. Vereine und Schulprojekte mit ihren Veranstaltungen betroffen sind.
> Zumindest die Subventionierung einer solchen Rechtsvertretung.
> Solche Typen wie Augenthaler und Co., die nur in die P€ta Anzeigenfalle tappen, weil sie sich über (tatsächlich) Tierschutz relevantes Verhalten hinweg setzen, sollte man dabei allerdings aussparen!
> 
> Jürgen



sers,

mehr als ein ansatz wirds aber nicht werden. wer glaubt das die wirklich was unternehmen werden, träumt weiter.

und die werden sicher niemanden unterstüzten. könnte ja staub aufwirbeln und schlimmer noch geld kosten. das braucht man ja für eigene projekte und taschen...

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Wegberger (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo,


wenn sie wirklich einen Leuchtturm setzen wollten, hätten sie für jeden Verbandsangler ab sofort die rechtliche Verbandsunterstützung gemeldet.


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da war er schneller! #6
> 
> 
> Da ist sie endlich:
> ...



Bei der Schrift bekommt man ja Augenkrebs. Gibt es ein bestimmten Grund warum die grün ist ?


----------



## ulli1958m (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Bei der Schrift bekommt man ja Augenkrebs.


.....in weiß wäre es viel viel schlimmer :q


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> .....in weiß wäre es viel viel schlimmer


Der war geil! :m


Nur mal so als Randbemerkung:
Welcher Verband klagt noch mal gegen Angelverbote?


----------



## Ørret (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Wat ne Lachnummer.....so wie der ganze Verein ne Lachnummer ist, wenn auch ne traurige


----------



## Casso (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Generell halte ich mich bei derartigen Themen schön im Hintergrund und denke mir meinen Teil. Grundsätzlich gehe ich zwar sehr objektiv an die Geschichte heran, muss aber gestehen dass mich der DAFV mit dieser Aktion nicht überzeugt. Schaulaufen hin oder her. Gutmütigkeit hin oder her. Spätes Einsehen hin oder her. Es hört sich für mich derzeit leider einfach nur nach inhaltslosen Floskeln an, die die anglerische Öffentlichkeit bei der Stange und ruhig halten soll.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Die Aktion hätte schon vor 4 Jahren kommen müssen, als man noch glaubte die Sache gegen Peta aussitzen zu können. Stattdessen hat man dem eigenen Klientel eine riesen Bürde auferlegt.

Wenn der DAFV jetzt noch irgendwas retten will, müssen die alten Köpfe raus und frischer Wind mit Ambitionen für Angler antreten. Es muss eine Offensive auf alle Kanälen her. 

Der DAFV sendet seine Nachrichten aber im Regelfall um 03.00Uhr zwischen der Schmuddelwerbung auf DSF. (gibt es den Sender noch? Gibt es die Werbung noch?)


----------



## Wegberger (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo,


erstmal ist ja schon die Überschrift mit dem Textinhalt nicht stimmig.

Hier wird suggeriert, dass mit der reinen Erfassung von Vorfällen gleichzeitig Hilfe naht. Aber im Text steht nichts davon, was mit den Meldungen geschieht oder was der DAFV für eine Linie verfolgt.

 Ich kann auf der Seite kein Wort lesen, das der DAFV Anglern richtig
 helfen will ! Also wie immer! Und meine Erkenntnis ... die sind zu doof Tante Google zu benutzen.

In der Erkentnis der Unfähigkeit des DAFV ist das nur ein weiterer Meilenstein des Delitantismus. Für mich ein klare Forellenköder .... die fahren darauf ab.


----------



## Minimax (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Forenwaller


 
 Klarer Sieger für das Wort der Woche,
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## smithie (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Es bleibt abzuwarten, was mit diesen Ergebnissen gemacht wird und ob man überhaupt etwas davon mitbekommt.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Dann müsste der DAFV nun jeden gespeicherten Fall, insbesondere soweit die Meldung von einem Dritten kommt, also den Betroffenen, nach DSGVO anschreiben und mitteilen, dass man Daten über ihn speichert und verarbeitet!

So einfach Daten sammeln ist nicht mehr!

:l


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Vielleicht tut sich ja was. Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang, auch der Landesjagdverband NRW will aktiver gegen Peta und Co. vorgehen. Es wurde sogar angekündigt, dass Mitglieder juristisch unterstützt werden, wenn es Stress mit Peta und Co. gibt. In welchem Umfang dann auch immer. Aber zumindest scheint man bei den Verbänden mal so langsam zu erkennen, dass gegen die Tierrechtler Flagge gezeigt werden muss. 



Björn


----------



## Deep Down (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Ja, die Jagdverbände sind aber auch ganz anders aktiv und setzetn sich auch für die Mitgleider ein!

Der DAFV will sich aber vorgeblich nur an die Politik wenden. 
Mehr nicht! 
Und ob das tatsächlich stattfindet, hat der DAFV zu belegen. 
Der DAFV ist nach dem bisher gezeigten Verhalten (?) zum Nachweis einer Glaubhaftigkeit eindeutig in der Bringschuld.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Lindner...)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wir als DAFV haben zeitnahe Maßnahmen  beschlossen, aktiv gegen zweifelhafte Machenschaften von so genannten  Tierrechtsorganisationen vorzugehen, welche sich derzeit in der  Umsetzung befinden. Ich will das aus taktischen Gründen an dieser Stelle  noch nicht öffentlich kommunizieren.[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]



Aus April 2018- das verstehe ich vollkommen, dass man das damals aus taktischen Gründen damals nicht öffentlich gemacht hat. 3 Monate später ist das jetzt wirklich das Ergebnis?

Ist das PR, weil man sich in der Pflicht sieht oder möchte man wirklich etwas gegen PETA unternehmen?

Ich habe mal 2 von PETA Anzeigen Betroffene Angler angefunkt und gefragt, ob sich der DAFV bei ihnen gemeldet hat- NEIN, hat der DAFV nicht. Dabei war das in der Presse und im Netzt problemlos zu finden. Alleine aus diesem Grund zweifle ich die Ernsthaftigkeit an...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Dann müsste der DAFV nun jeden gespeicherten Fall, insbesondere soweit die Meldung von einem Dritten kommt, also den Betroffenen, nach DSGVO anschreiben und mitteilen, dass man Daten über ihn speichert und verarbeitet!
> 
> So einfach Daten sammeln ist nicht mehr!
> 
> :l



Dafür gibt es ganz normale Datenschutzerklärungen, die im Impressum stehen oder nochmals zum Formular verlinkt werden. Man muss jetzt nicht so tun, als wäre die DSGVO die Hürde aller Welten.

Das Speichern von Daten beginnt mit deinem ersten Schritt auf die Seite, bevor du überhaupt deine Einverständnis gegeben hast. Da ist die Einverständnis danach oder das Ablehnen wurst. Es ist schon passiert.

Kontaktfunktionen, Newsletter, Memberships, all der Kram, kann ohne Probleme initiiert werden. Du musst nur eines hinbekommen:

Auf Anfrage des Nutzers die gespeicherten Daten an ihn Vermitteln zu können. Daran scheitert es bei vielen. Alles andere ist Pseudo-Gebrabbel.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es ganz normale Datenschutzerklärungen, die im Impressum stehen oder nochmals zum Formular verlinkt werden. Man muss jetzt nicht so tun, als wäre die DSGVO die Hürde aller Welten.
> 
> Das Speichern von Daten beginnt mit deinem ersten Schritt auf die Seite, bevor du überhaupt deine Einverständnis gegeben hast. Da ist die Einverständnis danach oder das Ablehnen wurst. Es ist schon passiert.
> 
> ...



Aua!!! 

Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man wirklich keine Ahnung von der Materie hat!

Ein kleiner Exkurs: Schon einmal was von der Informationspflicht bei Dritterhebung gehört? Offenbar nicht, denn Dein Geschreibsel bezieht sich allein auf die Direkterhebung von Daten an denen der Betroffene unmittelbar mitwirkt, weil er sie "liefert".
An der Dritterhebung, also die Daten liefert ein anderer, hat die betroffene Person, der sogenannte Dritte, aber nicht mitgewirkt und daher hat er auch keine Kenntnis  von diesem Vorgang und über die über ihn erhobenen perrsonenbezogenen Daten. 
Daher ist der  Verantwortliche gemäß DSVGO verpflichtet, die Kategorien der verarbeiteten personenbezogenen Daten unaufgefordert (!) dem Dritten mitzuteilen.

Folglich: Liefert der Nichtfänger A dem Verband Tue-eh-nix  Daten bezogen auf den Immerfänger B, dann hat der Verband Tue-eh-nix dem davon betroffenen und ahnungslosen  Immerfänger B über die Speicherung seiner Daten bei ihm ohne Zögern eigenständig hierüber zu informieren!

Warum? Weil Immerfänger B an der Erhebung seiner Daten selbst nicht mitgewirkt und davon keine Kenntnis hat!

Du, als Betreiber einer Website solltest das aber wissen oder aber jemanden fragen, der sich damit auskennt! 
Alles andere könnte nachteilig fühlbare Folgen entfalten! Dein offenbar nur rudimentär vorhandenes Pseudowissen schützt vor Strafe nicht!

Exkurs Ende


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Aua!!!
> 
> Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man wirklich keine Ahnung von der Materie hat!
> 
> ...



Haltlos.

Die Aufnahme der Daten des DAFV ist erstmal im weiteren Verwendungszweck irrelevant. Das ist deine Interpretation, was sie tun könnten, du schreibst Drehbücher. Die Einverständis können sie sich im Nachgang von den Nutzern holen, wenn sie einzelne Erhebungen machen wollen. Statistische Erhebungen ohne Namen können auch eine Ableitung sein, wo keine empfindlichen Daten gebraucht werden. Der Nachweis im späteren Verlauf ist dann Wichtig. Was du gerade an die Wand malst, ist der Datenschutzteufel und ein Gedankenszenario. 

Erst dann, wenn die personenbezogenen Daten weiterverwendet werden, sprechen wir von einer Dritterhebung. 

Und du brauchst mir nicht igendwelche Unkenntnis über die DSGVO vor die Nase halten. Ich bin soweit abgesichert und eines:

DU meinst zu glauben, diese Verordnung verstanden zu haben, wo sich die Juristen gerade die Schädel einschlagen? Alles klar. Mastermind!

Dann erkläre mir nochmals bitte, als Sachverständiger:

Wie sieht die Lage aus, wenn jemand die Seite betritt, die Daten schon gespeichert werden (Google, Serverseitig), er aber noch keine Einverständnis gegeben hat. Damit ist das Thema durch, ALLE Seiten würden gegen die DSGVO verstoßen.

Ich wäre Vorsichtig mit Vorwürfen, wer im Glashaus sitzt.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Ja klar! Oh mein Gott! Du hast echt keine Ahnung und versuch Dich jetzt nicht rauszuwinden! Wie solltest Du auch die Sachzusammenhänge und Einordnungen verstehen, Du bist ja kein Jurist! Ich übe daher Nachsicht!

Wenn der DAFV anfängt die Daten zu sammeln, verarbeitet er sie auch! Nichts anderes ist mit dessen Aufforderung verbunden und vom Zweck beabsichtigt!

Also, bleib mal lieber bei Deinen Leisten! 

Manchmal ist das hier so sinnlos!|rolleyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ja klar! Oh mein Gott! Du hast echt keine Ahnung und versuch Dich jetzt nicht rauszuwinden! Wie solltest Du auch die Sachzusammenhänge und Einordnungen verstehen, Du bist ja kein Jurist! Ich übe daher Nachsicht!
> 
> Wenn der DAFV anfängt die Daten zu sammeln, verarbeitet er sie auch! Nichts anderes ist mit dessen Aufforderung verbunden und vom Zweck beabsichtigt!
> 
> ...



Dafür haben sie eine Datenschutzerklärung im Impressum und weisen auch Ausdrücklich darauf im Formular zur Erhebung der Daten hin. Auch die Kontaktaufnahme im Nachgang wird mit einer Einverständnis abgesichert.

Das ist also alles schon Berücksichtigt. Was versuchst du hier? Niemand windet sich raus, du schießt einfach *eindeutig* übers Ziel hinaus.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Man, Du schwenkst wieder auf Deine Direkterhebung ab! 
Das einschlägige Beispiel für die Dritterhebung habe ich Dir oben auf einen Beispielsfall bezogen geliefert!
Dem Dritten, dessen Daten so möglicherweise dem DAFV von einem ganz anderen geliefert werden, kennt weder das Impressum noch die Hinweise auf die Datenschutzverarbeitung seitens des DAFV, weil er die Daten nicht selbst mit seiner Zustimmung dahingehend geliefert hat, die in die Sammlung des DAFV eingehen. 

Das kann doch vom Verstehen nicht so schwer sein! 

Ich schieße nicht übers Ziel hinaus, Du kannst nur nicht folgen. Da übe ich, wie gesagt, aber gerne Nachsicht! 
Allerdings: Lies und verstehe § 14 DSGVO! Das sollte man auch ohne juristische Fachkenntnisse vllt. noch hinbekommen!
Deine Ausführungen beziehen sich allein auf die Regelung in §13 DSGVO.
Jetzt dürfte es auch für Dich verständlich werden!

Und jetzt verschone mich bitte mit Deinen (eigenen) Deutungen und akzeptiere einfach, was Dir ein mit der Materie Vertrauter versucht hat zu erklären!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Und immernoch bist du ganz woanders. Die weitere Verwendung steht noch gar nicht zur Debatte. Du baust dir dein eigenes Szenario auf, das ist Alles.

Die Sammlung der Geschehnisse samt Daten findet gerade statt. IM FORMULAR STEHT, das eine Kontaktaufnahme erfolgen kann und die Einverständnis dafür gegeben wird.

Für den Fall der Weiterverwendung vermutlich. Du bastelst dir einfach die Sache zurecht. Und dir hilft auch kein 2 Stündiges Onlineseminar und ein paar Paragraphen zum Thema.



> Deep Down schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und jetzt verschone mich bitte mit Deinen (eigenen) Deutungen und akzeptiere einfach, was Dir ein mit der Materie Vertrauter versucht hat zu erklären!!



Quatschen kann jeder. Sehr Vertraut sieht mir das nicht aus. Mehr sowas in der Art Hysterie gekoppelt an: Der Schüler in der ersten Reihe, der immer den Finger hebt. Ich lehne die Begründung des Vertrauten somit ab und bitte, dies zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ob du die Positionen von Deep Down akzeptierst oder nicht: Er hat inhaltlich Recht. Beschäftige dich mit der Materie. Das ist nicht trivial.



Die Erhebung der Daten wird auch in der Datenschutzerklärung abgesichert, so auch im Formular. Eine Weiterverarbeitung und von einer Dritterhebung ist seitens des DAFV gar nicht die Rede.

Es steht dazu doch:



> Datenschutz* Ich habe die Datenschutzerklärung gelesen. Ich stimme zu, dass meine Angaben unter Beachtung der datenschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen gespeichert werden. Ihre mitgeteilten Informationen werden beim DAFV nur für satzungsgemäße Zwecke der Angelfischerei verwendet.



Sowie im Impressum alles weitere, samt:



> Kontaktaufnahme* Ich bin einverstanden, dass bei Rückfragen telefonisch oder per Email Kontakt aufgenommen werden kann..



Was mit diesen Daten geschieht, wird noch gar nicht erwähnt und die Weiterverwendung der persönlichen Daten wird mit einem (vermutlichen) Rückkontakt stattfinden.

Für mich sind die Aussagen von Deep einfach Quatsch, er *geht davon aus* was sie tun *könnten*.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Eine Weiterverarbeitung und von einer Dritterhebung ist seitens des DAFV gar nicht die Rede.



https://www.dafv.de/projekte/angeln-und-tierschutz.html
Zitat: "Bitte melden sie *alle Ihnen bekannte aktuelle oder auch zurückliegenden Vorkommnisse.* "

Natürlich ist das Dritterhebung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> https://www.dafv.de/projekte/angeln-und-tierschutz.html
> Zitat: "Bitte melden sie *alle Ihnen bekannte aktuelle oder auch zurückliegenden Vorkommnisse.* "
> 
> Natürlich ist das Dritterhebung.



Und bekannte Vorfälle mit einer Verlinkung zu einem Zeitungsartikel sind also Verstöße gegen das Datenschutzgesetz? Die Sammlung von Information ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit dem Sammeln von Adressen der Betroffenen.

*Zumal jemand, der die Daten einer Person dort eingibt, die Einverständnis desjenigen braucht.*


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und bekannte Vorfälle mit einer Verlinkung zu einem Zeitungsartikel sind also Verstöße gegen das Datenschutzgesetz?



Sobald du persönliche Daten oder den Bezug zwischen einer Person und einem Sachverhalt speicherst, musst du die Person über diesen Sachverhalt informieren und benötigst du die schriftliche Zustimmung dieser Person. 

Das gilt nicht, wenn nur ein Zeitungsartikel verlinkt ist, in dem die Person erwähnt ist, aber sehr wohl wenn der Name einer Person gespeichert wird und dazu der Zeitungsartikel verlinkt ist.

Wenn ich also in dieses Formular schreibe: "Das Mitglied Joe Doe meines Angelvereins wurde angezeigt. Siehe folgender Link: ...", ist das Dritterhebung.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Sammlung von Information ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit dem Sammeln von Adressen der Betroffenen.


 Adressen spielen keine Rolle, es geht um Daten und dieser Begriff ist weitläufig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Sobald du persönliche Daten oder den Bezug zwischen einer Person und einem Sachverhalt speicherst, musst du die Person über diesen Sachverhalt informieren und benötigst du die schriftliche Zustimmung dieser Person.
> 
> Das gilt nicht, wenn nur ein Zeitungsartikel verlinkt ist, in dem die Person erwähnt ist, aber sehr wohl wenn der Name einer Person gespeichert wird und dazu der Zeitungsartikel verlinkt ist.
> 
> Wenn ich also in dieses Formular schreibe: "Das Mitglied Joe Doe meines Angelvereins wurde angezeigt. Siehe folgender Link: ...", ist das Dritterhebung.



Du hast jetzt mit Absicht weg gelassen, das derjenige, der die Daten einträgt, zuerst einmal *die Einverständnis dieser Person* braucht oder?



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Adressen spielen keine Rolle, es geht um Daten und dieser Begriff ist weitläufig.



Und genau deswegen habe ich mich gegen diesen Proaktionismus eines RA auf Mission gewehrt. Man kann nicht Szenarien hernehmen und sie als Dingfest darstellen, unabhängig vom Berufsstand.

Ich lasse mich auch vom Gegenteil überzeugen, aber nicht auf diese Art! Mir fehlen die Argumentationen. Der Rest ist doch Banal.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt mit Absicht weg gelassen, das derjenige, der die Daten einträgt, zuerst einmal *die Einverständnis dieser Person* braucht oder?



Das spielt aber für den DAFV bei der Verarbeitung der Daten dann keine Rolle! Die müssen sich trotzdem an die DSGVO halten und sind quasi mit Empfang der Mail in der Pflicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt mit Absicht weg gelassen, das derjenige, der die Daten einträgt, zuerst einmal *die Einverständnis dieser Person* braucht oder?



Brauch er im Kontext der DSGVO nicht, da er nicht der Verarbeiter der Daten ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Brauch er im Kontext der DSGVO nicht, da er nicht der Verarbeiter der Daten ist.





Deiner Theorie nach würde KEIN digitales Formular, keine Chatfunktion, keine Kontaktaufnahmen im Internet bestand haben. Sie würden alle gegen die DSGVO verstoßen, egal wie du die Nummer verlagerst. Denn Eintragen kann ich auf jede Art und Weise Daten anderer in ein Formual/E-Mail Funktion. 

Glaube ich nicht dran, derjenige der Einträgt, MUSS auch die Einverständnis der Person haben, gleich sich Verhaltend zu Bildern, wenn man sie Veröffentlichen will. Da wird auch nicht Facebook für Belangt, sondern der Urheber.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht dran, derjenige der Einträgt, MUSS auch die Einverständnis der Person haben, gleich sich Verhaltend zu Bildern, wenn man sie Veröffentlichen will. Da wird auch nicht Facebook für Belangt, sondern der Urheber.



Hier musst du doch wieder unterscheiden, wofür jemand belangt wird.

Der Einstellende von Bildern wird belangt, wenn er Urheberrechtsverletzungen begangen hat (übrigens wird ggf. trotzdem auch der Plattformbetreiber rechtlich belangt, siehe Video-Portale etc.)

Der Einstellende wird aber nicht per se für das Einstellen sog. Fake News belangt, sehr wohl aber der Plattformbetreiber (weshalb beispielsweise Facebook mittlerweile eine Horde Leute beschäftigt, die die Plattform auf nicht erlaubte Inhalte durchsucht).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hier musst du doch wieder unterscheiden, wofür jemand belangt wird.
> 
> Der Einstellende von Bildern wird belangt, wenn er Urheberrechtsverletzungen begangen hat (übrigens wird ggf. trotzdem auch der Plattformbetreiber rechtlich belangt, siehe Video-Portale etc.)



Ich Rede vom eigenen Bild im Bezug auf Darstellung anderer Personen. Es geht nicht ums Urheberrecht, sondern Datenschutz. Ich kann meine Bilder jederzeit zur Schau stellen, aber nicht andere Menschen auf diesen Bildern, dafür brauche ich die Einverständnis. 

Ich kann auch jederzeit ein Formular nutzen, brauche aber für fremde, personenbezogene Daten, das Einverständnis dieser Person. (vergl. zu Bild)

Und in diesen Fällen ist Facebook fein raus. Der Urheber des Bildes wird für die Weitergabe belangt, nicht der Betreiber. Du nutzt ja selbstständig die Tools dafür. 

Alles andere wäre auch Quatsch. Somit könnte ich mit fremden Daten jeden Plattform lahmlegen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Deiner Theorie nach würde KEIN digitales Formular, keine Chatfunktion, keine Kontaktaufnahmen im Internet bestand haben. Sie würden alle gegen die DSGVO verstoßen, egal wie du die Nummer verlagerst. Denn Eintragen kann ich auf jede Art und Weise Daten anderer in ein Formual/E-Mail Funktion.



Ganz so fatal wie von dir geschildert ist es nicht, aber rechtlich sehr komplex. Was glaubst du, warum viele kleine Foren in letzter Zeit geschlossen haben, den Besitzer wechselten (wie das, in dem wir gerade posten) oder nur noch moderiert arbeiten?


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Auch Facebook behauptet nur dass es so ist. Die wissen genau dass diese Ansicht auf sehr sehr dünnem Eis steht.


----------



## smithie (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Es ist so schön, wie ihr aneinander vorbei redet...


Ihr geht (vermutlich) von ziemlich unterschiedlichen Annahmen aus, was/welche Daten von so einem PETA anzeige-Fall in dieses Formular eingetragen wird.
Das ist ein wesentlicher Punkt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ganz so fatal wie von dir geschildert ist es nicht, aber rechtlich sehr komplex. Was glaubst du, warum viele kleine Foren in letzter Zeit geschlossen haben, den Besitzer wechselten (wie das, in dem wir gerade posten) oder nur noch moderiert arbeiten?



Ich glaube:

Das viele Leute die DSGVO nicht verstanden haben, weil sie nicht zu verstehen IST. Alles Stochern im Nebel und daher hatte ich im Vorfeld schon geschrieben, wenn ein Anwalt ( die freuen sich, deren Lohn und Brot) meint hier Erklärungen zu betreiben, die auf ganzer Linie nicht klappen, ich das Blind nicht fressen werde.

Ich bekam schon 2 Abmahnungen, aus Konkurrenzgründen. Weißt du was passiert ist? Nichts, weil ich sofort mit rechtlichen Schritten im Gegenzug gedroht hatte. Und da bin nicht zimperlich.

Wer meint das ganze Konstrukt des neuen Datenschutzes verstanden zu haben lügt, da sind einfach zu viele Widersprüche drin. 

Wir sollten jetzt aber beim Thema bleiben, ich glaube, einen Mehrwert bildet der Mist nicht ab.



> willmalwassagen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auch Facebook behauptet nur dass es so ist. Die wissen genau dass diese Ansicht auf sehr sehr dünnem Eis steht.



War auch nur ein Beispiel. So einfach ist das Thema halt nicht, um schnell mal zu schreiben: Hey das ist falsch, das darfst du nicht, das wäre so und so.

Wird sich auch noch vieles bei der DSGVO ändern, weil nicht praxiskonform.


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Das Formular vom DAFV  ist zumindest fragwürdig und sollte so nicht verwendet werden.
Der Benutzer wird unverholen aufgefordert, gegen bestehenden Datenschutz zu verstoßen. In allen Fällen wo er nicht einfach auf eine Presseveröffentlichung verweisst.
Wenn er sagt, der Gewässerwart des Vereins xy  hat mir gesagt oder ich kenne das zufällig oder habe gehört und gibt dann Namen und Daten weiter verstößt es mit Sicherheit gegen die DSGVO.
Da sollte Olaf mal ein DSGVO Seminar besuchen und das anschließend besser machen.

Nein, ich bin kein Rechtsanwalt aber habe mich sehr intensiv mit der DSGVO beschäftigt und könnte in Baden-Württemberg ca. jeden 2. Verein erfolgreich Abmahnen.
Wieso? Weil die Verbände ihre Mitglieder nicht schulen, weil die Verbände selbst gegen die DSGVO verstoßen und weil es vielen Vereinsvorständen egal ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wenn er sagt, der Gewässerwart des Vereins xy  hat mir gesagt oder ich kenne das zufällig oder habe gehört und gibt dann Namen und Daten weiter verstößt es mit Sicherheit gegen die DSGVO.



Er verstößt dann vielleicht gegen irgendwelche Gesetze, aber ganz sicher nicht gegen die DSGVO. Die DSGVO regelt die *Verarbeitung* personenbezogener Daten. Die Eingabe dieser Daten in ein Formular, Mitteilung am Telefon etc. ist keine Verarbeitung. Verarbeitung macht derjenige, der die Daten speichert und benutzt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Er verstößt dann vielleicht gegen irgendwelche Gesetze, aber ganz sicher nicht gegen die DSGVO. Die DSGVO regelt die *Verarbeitung* personenbezogener Daten. Die Eingabe dieser Daten in ein Formular, Mitteilung am Telefon etc. ist keine Verarbeitung. Verarbeitung macht derjenige, der die Daten speichert und benutzt.



Das Weitergabe von Daten unterliegt ja nicht nur einer Internetseite, die Weitergabe und Verarbeitung ist findet Beidseitig statt, also auch auf Seiten jener Person, der sie Einträgt.

*Art. 6 DSGVO Rechtmäßigkeit der Verarbeitung
*



> 1 Die Verarbeitung ist nur rechtmäßig, wenn mindestens eine der nachstehenden Bedingungen erfüllt ist:
> Die betroffene Person hat ihre Einwilligung zu der Verarbeitung der sie betreffenden personenbezogenen Daten für einen oder mehrere bestimmte Zwecke gegeben;



In meinen Augen gilt das auch für die Person, die jene Daten einträgt. Verarbeitung ist ja nicht nur Einseitig dem Betreiber anzulasten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In meinen Augen gilt das auch für die Person, die jene Daten einträgt. Verarbeitung ist ja nicht nur Einseitig dem Betreiber anzulasten.



https://dsgvo-gesetz.de/art-2-dsgvo/

Art 2:

Zitat:
"Diese Verordnung gilt für die ganz oder teilweise *automatisierte Verarbeitung* personenbezogener Daten sowie für die nichtautomatisierte Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten, die in einem* Dateisystem gespeichert sind oder gespeichert werden sollen*"

Der Eintragende ist genau deshalb nicht im Sinne der DSGVO in der Beantwortung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Mag sein, dann bricht die Person bei der Weitergabe ohne meine Zustimmung welches Gesetz? Dieser kann die Daten eintragen und bewilligt die Verarbeitung ja durch Annahme der Datenschutzverodnung. Der Betreiber erklärt und Informiert dazu, das Formular weist auch darauf hin.

Entsprechend bricht hier nur einer die Spielregeln, nämlich jeder, der Einträgt. Und da gibt es dann genügend Schnittmenge mit der DSGVO. Worauf du hinauswillst habe ich verstanden.

Ich fand den Ausdruck:



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Das Formular vom DAFV  ist zumindest fragwürdig und sollte so nicht verwendet werden.
> Der Benutzer wird unverholen aufgefordert, gegen bestehenden Datenschutz zu verstoßen



treffender, weil hier zumindest ein Verstoß eingefordert wird. Ob dann aber der DAFV in Haftung genommen wird? Ich glaube nicht. Das ist wieder die Story mit: DSGVO, lasst uns alle vor Panik den Laden dicht machen.

Da finde ich den diskutierten Uploadfilter viel gefährlicher.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mag sein, dann bricht die Person bei der Weitergabe ohne meine Zustimmung welches Gesetz?



Keine Ahnung. 

Die Diskussion wurde ja aber davon ausgelöst, dass Deep Down in den Raum stellte, dass der DAFV sich mit dieser "Datensammelaktion" auf sehr dünnem Eis bewegt. Und das steht aus meiner Sicht außer Frage.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> 
> Die Diskussion wurde ja aber davon ausgelöst, dass Deep Down in den Raum stellte, dass der DAFV sich mit dieser "Datensammelaktion" auf sehr dünnem Eis bewegt. Und das steht aus meiner Sicht außer Frage.



Er fing damit an mir auf breiter Front Ahnungslosigkeit zu unterstellen (Tonart 6-), erst danach haben wir Diskutiert.

Aber rundherum sind wir uns doch alle Einig: DSGVO ist nicht einfach und der DAFV ist Doof? Wozu der Aufriss. ;+|supergri


----------



## Meefo 46 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Moin .

Mir erscheint das eine Alibi Funktion zu haben.

Der DAFV braucht sich nur der Medien zu bedienen um sich über 

Aktivitäten von PETa zu Informieren .

Warum jetzt die Angler,für die sonst nichts getan wird ins Boot zu 

holen hat etwas mit Augenwischerei zu tun.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Am geilsten finde ich über Datenschutz zu reden,aber gleichzeitig den Fratzenbüchern freiweg jeden noch so nutzlosen Müll mitzuteilen um an irgendwelche "Follower" zu kommen. Irre Welt...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Mir erscheint das eine Alibi Funktion zu haben.



Da bin ich bei Dir!

Hier könnte der DAFV ja mit einer Kampagne beginnen. PETA fordert ein Angelverbot an der Alster in Hamburg! Viele werden denken, lass die mal machen...

Ich würde bei einem Rot- Grünen Senat das nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen!

www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/article214771053/Tierrechtler-fordern-ein-Angelverbot-in-der-Alster.html

(Bei der Paywall ggf. in Google News "Peta" und "Alster" eingeben. Dann funktionieren die Artikel auch trotz Paywall)


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Die beim DFAV haben halt nicht so den Durchblick mit den Medien. Wenn man es nicht selbst kann, man könnte einen Bot kaufen der die Recherche erledigt oder die Daten einfach kaufen.
Aber lieber so zu tun als ob Aktivität  gezeigt wird. Einfach erbärmlich.  Hm , ist das jetzt wieder gegen die Nettikette?


----------



## Wegberger (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo,


viel schlimmer finde ich das Szenario, das der DAFV und PETRA gemeinsame Sache machen. (Machen sie ja eh schon .... den Angler möglichst viele Hindernisse in den Weg legen)

Bei dem Fachpersonal vom DAFV wäre das auch noch eine Option. Dann wäre der schlimmste Anglerfeind (DAFV) mit dem zweitschlimmsten Anglerfeind (PETRA) vereint.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Erst einmal eine Mail auf die Schnelle an die Behörde  (und einen ähnlichen an die Leitung der Redaktion des HA)  geschrieben.  Wer schreibt, der bleibt. Irgendetwas muss man ja machen...Hatte überlegt, alternativ eine Umfrage im Internet zu starten :q.


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in der heutigen Ausgabe des Hamburger Abendblatt ist ein Bericht über  die zweifelhafte Tierrechtorganisation PETA erschienen. Laut diesem  Bericht fordert diese „Organisation“ ein Angelverbot in der Alster.

Zu diesem Bericht habe ich ein paar Fragen. Es heißt in diesem Bericht u.a. _„Nach  Angaben des Bezirksamtes Nord würden pro Jahr zehn bis 15 Schwäne  verletzt. Dazu zählten das Verschlucken des Angelhakens oder  Wundinfektion durch Angelschnüre.“_

1. Wie viele Schwäne werden jedes Jahr in HH auf der Alster insgesamt verletzt?

2. Bei wie vielen verletzten Schwänen kann man die Verletzungen zweifelsfrei Anglern zuordnen?

3. Durch welche anderen Ursachen werden Schwäne auf der Alster verletzt?

4. Wie viele der Alsterschwäne sterben pro Jahr insgesamt? Davon durch Angler? Andere Ursachen?

5. Wie viele Schwäne gibt es auf der Alster?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Sie mir in Ihrer Antwort die Angaben mit Jahreszahlen für die Jahre 2010 bis 2017 angeben könnten.

Des Weiteren interessiert mich, ob die Angaben von PETA tatsächlich so  von Ihrer Behörde gegenüber PETA (oder dem Hamburger Abendblatt)  geäußert wurden. Gibt es im Bezirksamt Hamburg-Nord aktuell  Überlegungen, dass Angeln an der Alster zukünftig zu beschränken oder  gar vollständig zu verbieten?

Im Übrigen möchte ich abschließend darauf hinweisen, dass die  Organisation PETA bzw. deren Aktivisten/ Mitarbeiter bereits mehrfach  wegen Verstöße gegen Gesetze rechtskräftig verurteilt wurden, u.a. wegen  Volksverhetzung, Betrug, Einbruch und Hausfriedensbruch, bei denen sich  zumindest in einem Fall die Vereinsführung nicht eindeutig distanziert  hat. Aktuell wird sogar im Bundestag darüber beraten, Organisationen wie  PETA – die gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen – die Gemeinnützigkeit zu  entziehen.

PETA führt seit Monaten eine Kampagne gegen Angler in Deutschland und  zeigt quer durch das Land Angler wegen angeblicher Verstöße gegen das  Tierschutzgesetz an. Bisher wurden meines Wissens nach die Verfahren  eingestellt und lediglich Gerichte sinnlos beschäftigt.

PETA ist in meinen Augen darüber hinaus als Organisation zweifelhaft  anzusehen. Die Organisation hat bundesweit neun ordentliche Mitglieder,  davon zwei Vorstandsmitglieder mit Wohnsitz im Ausland. So hat auch das  Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart letztes Jahr eindeutig klargestellt, dass  PETA zum Beispiel die Anerkennungsvoraussetzungen des Mitwirkungs- und  Verbandsklagegesetzes nicht erfüllt.

Insofern hoffe ich, dass Ihre Behörde solch zweifelhaften Organisationen  keine Beachtung schenkt. Angler in diesem Land, die nicht nur  Naturnutzer sind, sondern auch durch die Fischereiabgabe und  Mitgliedschaft in Angelvereinen und Verbänden sehr viel für die Natur  leisten, zählen zu den am besten ausgebildeten Anglern weltweit und sind  keine Tierquäler. Angler behandeln Ihren Fang stets waidgerecht und im  Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes. So kann man die Aussage von PETA in diesem  Bericht _„Beim Angeln müssten sie minuten- bis stundenlang Stress  erleiden und qualvoll sterben, wenn sie ersticken, lebendig erschlagen  oder aufgeschnitten werden.“_ lediglich als populistische Äußerung  einordnen, um durch Emotionen die Spendenkasse zu füllen. Fische werden  von Anglern grundsätzlich erst betäubt, dann waidgerecht getötet. Bis  heute gibt es keinen wissenschaftlichen Nachweis, dass Fische Schmerzen  verspüren. Heute geht die Wissenschaft eher davon aus, dass Fische kein  dem Menschen vergleichbares Schmerzempfinden besitzen, wie u.a. in einer  Studie von Professor Dr. Robert Arlinghaus vom Leibniz-Institut für  Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei und der Humboldt-Universität zu  Berlin festgestellt wurde. Wir Angler werden durch Gesetze zur Ausübung  unseres Hobbies eindeutig legitimiert.

Für Ihre Antwort bedanke ich mich im Voraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Wegberger (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo Lars,


Hut ab für unseren Angel " Don Quijote ". Deine Frau hat dieses Thema auch abgesegnet ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Deine Frau hat dieses Thema auch abgesegnet ?




Meiner Frau wäre die Umfrage im Internet vermutlich lieber


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Danke Lars,
Wäre die Anglerschaft eine Monarchie, dann wünschte ich, Du wärest der König#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Ob es dann bald auch eine rote Handtasche mit TEAM DAFV gibt? |supergri

www.peta.de/team-peta

Mal im ernst, wo bleiben denn die Aktivitäten des DAFV?


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Morgen, Lars, morgen kommen die Aktivitäten.

Wie auf dem Schild in der Kneipe, wo draufsteht: morgen gibt es Freibier|rolleyes


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

….die rote Handtasche hab ich schon :q

ein guck :c:m


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ob es dann bald auch eine rote Handtasche mit TEAM DAFV gibt? |supergri
> www.peta.de/team-peta
> 
> etwa auch mit Spendenaufforderung ?


----------



## kati48268 (5. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, wo bleiben denn die Aktivitäten des DAFV?


 Das ist doch top secret, haben sie doch schon da gesagt:


Georg Baumann schrieb:


> - Infos über die nächsten Schritte gibt der DAFV derzeit aus taktischen Gründen nicht bekannt


:m


----------



## rippi (5. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Langsam glaube ich, dem DAFV geht es nur darum sich selbst zu finanzieren, sodass die Mitglieder sich einen schönen Tag machen können ohne zu arbeiten.


----------



## Wegberger (5. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo,


der DAFV täuscht einfach Aktionismus vor. Das das nix oder am Ende sogar gegen den Angler ausgeht .... egal.


Die Beifallklatscher verweisen dann ja gerne darauf, das es den Verband noch nicht lange gibt. Man muss ihnen einfach Zeit geben ....2018,2019,2020 ......2039,2040.


----------



## saza (5. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Wer glaubt denn wirklich daran, dass die Präsine und ihre willigen Erfüllungsgehilfen wirklich etwas unternehmen? Die sind viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt, den Anglern immer mehr Knüppel vor die Beine zu schmeißen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



saza schrieb:


> Die sind viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt, den Anglern immer mehr Knüppel vor die Beine zu schmeißen.




Ob bewusst oder unbewusst- auf jeden Fall stimme ich dem zu.

Oder kann mir jemand mal etwas positives berichten?


----------



## gründler (5. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Man muss ihnen einfach Zeit geben ....2018,2019,2020 ......2039,2040.




Ähmmmm 2025 sollen alle Ziele unserer Gegner durch sein und danach oder kurz davor kann man die Ladentheke in Berlin schliessen.

|wavey:


----------



## smithie (5. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ähmmmm 2025 sollen alle Ziele unserer Gegner durch sein und danach oder kurz davor kann man die Ladentheke in Berlin schliessen.
> 
> |wavey:


 Wieso? Casting!




> Zitat von *Georg Baumann*
> 
> _- Infos über die nächsten Schritte gibt der DAFV derzeit aus taktischen Gründen nicht bekannt_


_  Das kann ernster sein, als gedacht - wer weiß, was die bei Dorsch etc. als nächstes aushecken, was aus taktischen Gründen nicht bekannt gegeben werden kann - insbesondere aus taktischen Gründen den zahlenden Mitgliedern gegenüber *wegduck*

_


----------



## saza (6. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Man kann nur etwas bekannt geben, wenn man auch was hat. Das ist wohl eher nicht der Fall


----------



## Kallex (7. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Der Matze Koch macht mit der Fisch & Fang definitiv mehr an Lobbyarbeit und Interviews mit relevanten Leuten, als "unser" Verband. Auch wenn ich Matze Kochs Interview Stil als nicht wirklich zielführend, weil nicht journalistisch neutral erachte. Das geht in der Regel nach hinten los, wenn man selbst Betroffener ist.


Ich stecke da ja nicht so tief drin, aber was spricht denn gegen einen eigenen Verband? Alternative zum DAFV?  



Oder warum wählt niemand die alten Herren die anscheinend keiner für kompetent hält ab?  Warum sind da nicht Leute im Vorstand die uns Angler weiter bringen? 



Anstatt über den unsäglichen DAFV zu wettern und die (mit Recht) P€ta schrecklich zu finden, oder in Foren sinnfreies (Seiten über Datenschutz Müll) zu diskutieren machen "wir" (ich nehme mich nicht aus) nichts dafür, dass es sich ansatzweise ändert und die Angler einer positive Lobby erhalten.


Aber um ehrlich zu sein... Wenn ich mir die Angler so anschaue... Die Masse die an den Hotspots die Umwelt verschmutzen und ihr Bier saufen...  Leider machen "wir" Angler uns das alles ganz allein kaputt. Da braucht es keine P€ta.


----------



## Wegberger (7. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo Kallex,


die Angler haben erstmal keine oder wenig Berührungspunkte mit den Verband ... daher sind sie auch nur indirekte Mitglieder.


Quasi fangen im Verein schon die Interessenkonflkte an: der Angler will Angel, der Verein bewirtschaftet die Gewässer. Bei der Bewirtschaftung geben die Verbände den Vereinen Hilfe und Unterstützung. Also wird ein Vereinsvorstand immer zwei Herzen bei Forderungen seiner Angler gegenüber den Verbänden haben.


Wir Angler haben keinen Verband oder Lobby, der/die unsere Interessen gegen über den Bewirtschaftergruppe nach oben tragen kann.


----------



## Kallex (7. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo Wegberger,


ok, verstanden. Aber dann ist da ja schonmal ein grundsätzliches Problem zu suchen. Zudem sind viele Angler in keinem Verein und damit sowieso nicht vertreten.


Letztendlich wird wohl nur die Arbeit von Verlagen die Angelzeitschriften herausbringen etwas bringen. Denn ohne Angler, keine Leser. Fisch & Fang hat zumindest begonnen etwas zu unternehmen. Wie es beim Blinker aussieht weiss ich nicht.


Zumindest haben beide entsprechende Macht der Medien und mit den richtigen Vertretern ist da schon was zu bewegen.


Ernüchternd war aber auch das Interview von Matze Koch mit Prof. Arlinghaus. Der schien mir auch ganz schön resigniert zu sein, weil er letztendlich mit Gutachten auch nur auf schicke Gegengutachten stösst. Politik eben wie sie so ist.


----------



## TeeHawk (7. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Ein Verband/Verein macht nur Sinn, wenn er viele, also richtig viele Mitglieder vertritt. Also wie gründet man einen Verband und wirbt die 3 Mio Angler in Deutschland als Mitglieder?

Das ist die Frage...


----------



## Grünknochen (7. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kallex,
> 
> 
> die Angler haben erstmal keine oder wenig Berührungspunkte mit den Verband ... daher sind sie auch nur indirekte Mitglieder.
> ...




Dies künstliche Trennung zwischen Angeln und Bewirtschaftung ist doch völlig an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist es so, dass jeder Verein Mitglieder hat. Und Mitglieder in einem Angelverein sind üblicherweise Angler. Also möge man doch seine Rechte in der Mitgliederversammlung geltend machen, statt so zu tun, als habe man den Vorstand nicht gewählt.
Ich sehe absolut keinen Sinn darin, einen Verband zu gründen, der nur die Angler vertritt und das gesamte Um- und Aufgabenfeld des Fischereirechtes gar nicht abdeckt.


Der AV Niedersachsen ist das beste Beispiel dafür, dass man die Interessen der Angler hervorragend vertreten kann, auch wenn man sich in übergeordneten Fragen entsprechend - und sehr erfolgreich übrigens -positioniert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Quasi fangen im Verein schon die Interessenkonflkte an: der Angler will Angel, der Verein bewirtschaftet die Gewässer. Bei der Bewirtschaftung geben die Verbände den Vereinen Hilfe und Unterstützung. Also wird ein Vereinsvorstand immer zwei Herzen bei Forderungen seiner Angler gegenüber den Verbänden haben.



So als Vereinsvorstand:
Jetzt wird es aber mehr als abstrus ... das ist Blödsinn hoch Drilling


----------



## Kallex (7. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Ich bin in einem Verein. Und der ist im DAFV. Unser Verein wird also von den Mitgliedern/Anglern getragen und trägt seinerseits zum DAFV bei. Also müsste der DAFV uns ja nur noch in der Politik und in den Medien vertreten. Oder bin ich da zu naiv? Ich sehe nur nirgends etwas vom DAFV.


Ich bin auch Funkamateur. Unser Verein ist gleichzeitig der Bundesverband und heisst DARC. Die vertreten uns in den entsprechenden Gremien in der Politik und gegenüber der BNetzA. Mal mehr, mal weniger gut, aber sie machen es. Und das bei im Moment vielleicht noch 40-50tausend Funkamateuren. Also viel weniger als es Angler gibt.  



Da ist der DAFV weit entfernt, zumindest in meiner Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Wegberger (7. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo,


natürlich ist dieses Problem nicht von heut auf morgen gekommen. Aber man sieht auch an Grünknochens Antwort, dass es die etablierten Vereins-/Verbandstrukturen gibt - die bloss nicht genutzt werden.


Tja ...bloss nicht fragen, warum ?


----------



## smithie (7. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Kallex schrieb:


> Aber um ehrlich zu sein... Wenn ich mir die Angler so anschaue... Die Masse die an den Hotspots die Umwelt verschmutzen und ihr Bier saufen...  Leider machen "wir" Angler uns das alles ganz allein kaputt. Da braucht es keine P€ta.


 Leute, können wir jetzt bitte mal mit dieser "Meute der brandschatzende Wilden alias Angler" Geschichte aufhören!


Die Saubären verteilen sich genauso auf die nicht-Angler.


----------



## Kallex (7. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Nö, nicht solange viele Angler sich wie die letzten Säue aufführen. Das darf und muss thematisiert werden. Es ist die größte und eine der wenigen Angriffsflächen die P€ta und Otto-Normalverbraucher hat.
Nicht zuletzt steht mehr als 35% der deutschen Bevölkerung den Anglern sehr kritisch gegenüber. Quelle: Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus,  Binnenfischereimanagement, Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin.

Und 35% sind echt viele. Da hat P€ta leichtes Spiel.


----------



## Wegberger (7. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo Kallex,


 solche Umfragen sind eh Mist. Warum ....weil da Menschen herausgesucht werden , die ein Mittel der Gesellschaft darstellen und sich dann zu Fragen, die sie keine Schnuppe interessieren eine Meinung haben sollen.

Die Fragen implizieren eine Aussage, die nichts mit der Beobachtung von Anglern zu tun hat - sondern mit der unbedarften, moralischen und ethischen Meinung des Befragten.

  Das Trauerspiel ist nur das aus solchen Nummern, dann die ethische und moralische Besser-Mensch-Angler-Keule geschwungen wird. Anstelle das Angeln tatsächlich in diesem Jahrhundert ankommen zu lassen und die sicher vorhandenen Auswüchse rigoros zu verfolgen. Man kannes auch direkt sagen ... den ewig gestrigen rote Täschen Angler Funktionäre sehen sowas als Mandat noch mehr Naturausschluss für Angler zu verfolgen.

Eine solche Umfrage kann einen nur Angstperlen auf die Stirn treiben, wenn man selber keine Kernkompetenz im eigenen Haus und in der eigenen Thematik hat. 

 Aber das wären alles Aufgaben eines Leadership`s .... und weil wir Angler das nich haben ..... wird alles nur schlechter für uns.

 Petra wäre nie und nimmer auch nur ansatzweise ein Gegner von uns, wenn wir eine eigene Identität der Nutzung und des Schutzes der Gewässer hätten.

Die ganzen Themen die uns auf dem Magen liegen, sind nur Themen weil unsere Lobbyisten einfach seit Jahrzehnten nicht ihre Arbeit machen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Das Trauerspiel ist nur das aus solchen Nummern, dann die ethische und moralische Besser-Mensch-Angler-Keule geschwungen wird. Anstelle das Angeln tatsächlich in diesem Jahrhundert ankommen zu lassen und die sicher vorhandenen Auswüchse rigoros zu verfolgen.



Was heißt denn, das Angeln in diesem Jahrhundert ankommen zu lassen?

Meine Kinder sind mit Angeln und Jagd großgeworden, meine Frau kennt mich vom ersten Tag an als Angler und Jäger. Alle sind aber sehr kritisch, wenn es um "Spaßangeln" geht. Argumentationslinie: Man jagt nicht aus Spaß, sondern um Nahrung zu schießen/fangen.

Ich bin bekanntlich sehr pro C&R eingestellt, erkenne aber zumindest in der deutschen Bevölkerung da schon sehr große Vorbehalte. Und da kann kein Verband was dagegen machen. Das ist eine grundsätzliche Einstellung.


----------



## Wegberger (7. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo Naturliebhaber,




> Was heißt denn, das Angeln in diesem Jahrhundert ankommen zu lassen?


Aus meiner Sicht bedeutet das, das Hobby und Passionen nie abgegrenzt in einer Gesellschaft bestehen, sondern sich entweder aktiv einbringen und man ihr Gesellschaftsbild mitgestaltet - oder - sofern sie die Insellösung bevorzugen - damit Leben müssen gesellschaftlich abgehangen zu sein. 

Leider haben unsere Verbände das Letztere mit ihrer Nicht-Arbeit der letzten Jahrzehnte geschaffen ... und viel schlimmer, sie versuchen über das "Pferd" Naturschutz und Frösche streicheln Boden wieder gut zu machen.

Wenn ich beim Dorschangeln das rote Handtäschchen sehe, ist das ein Schlag ins Gesicht eines jeden Anglers. Wenn ich lese, dass unsere Verbände mehr Restriktionen gegen Angler fordern als unsere Gegner ebenso. 

 Wenn ich nicht das Bild sehe, das Angeln hip ist ... , das wir jagen, töten aber auch hegen, pflegen und nach Anglerermessen zurücksetzen ..... dann weiss ich das wir Angler nicht in diesem Jahrhundert angekommen sind.

 Unsere Lobbyisten stellen uns wie eine überholte und nicht zeitgemässe Randerscheinung da ... und wir wundern uns noch darüber - wie wir wargenommen werden.




> Und da kann kein Verband was dagegen machen. Das ist eine grundsätzliche Einstellung.


 Das stimmt aus meiner Sicht nicht. Unser Verband -> ja .... der kann nix machen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Naturliebhaber,
> 
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht bedeutet das, das Hobby und Passionen nie abgegrenzt in einer Gesellschaft bestehen, sondern sich entweder aktiv einbringen und man ihr Gesellschaftsbild mitgestaltet - oder - sofern sie die Insellösung bevorzugen - damit Leben müssen gesellschaftlich abgehangen zu sein.
> ...



Dass Leute wie Happach-Kasan als Vertreter für Angler eine Katastrophe sind, liegt auf der Hand. Ich erkenne aber trotzdem nicht, wie eine kompetente Präsidentin erfolgreich Werbung für das Angeln (inklusive C&R) machen und vor allen das hinsichtlich des Angeln schwachsinnige Tierschutzgesetz entschärfen sollte. Da traut sich in Deutschland kein Politiker ran und der Mainstream verläuft in eine völlig andere Richtung.

Andere Länder leben hier eine völlig andere Kultur. Da käme eine Partei wie die Grünen aber auch nicht als Regierungspartei in Frage. Ich befürchte, dass wir dieses "Erlebnis" im Herbst sogar in Bayern haben werden.


----------



## Wegberger (7. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo Naturliebhaber,

klar geht das nicht mit einem Fingerschnippen. 

Aber nur weil wir Jahrzehnte auf dem falschen Dampfer waren und die Karre fast im Dreck untergangen ist .... bedeutet das doch nicht, das man keine Neuausrichtung bewerkstelligen könnte.

 Aber selbst die Diskussion über diese Punkte wird doch unterbunden und alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt - das sich nichst ändert - sondern der "Eisberg" mit noch erhöhter Geschwindigkeit anversiert wird.



> Andere Länder leben hier eine völlig andere Kultur.


 Die ist doch nicht vom Himmel gefallen ! Kultur ist das Zusammenspiel aller Beteiligten .... nur beteiligen WIR uns seit Jahrzehnten nicht an unserer eigene Entwicklung in der Gesellschaft.

 Ich habe das Gefühl, das Angeln auf Verbandsebene seit Jahrzehnten auf einen Rückzugsgefecht ist .... Schritt für Schritt zurück - getrieben durch Andere.

Solange es im Pfründe, Machtpositionen, Pöstchen einer überalterten Politikerregie geht .... solange das halten einer Pilkrute mit roten Handtäschchen als Marketing gesehen wird .... solange keine Grundsatzdiskussionen zum Angeln in diesen Zeiten geführt werden - solange managen wir uns selber ab.


----------



## kati48268 (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ... der Mainstream verläuft in eine völlig andere Richtung.


Ja, das ist wohl richtig.
Auf der anderen Seite boomt auch das Angeln. Bestimmt nicht wegen Naturschutzgedöns, sondern wegen Naturerlebnis & Action.
Wenn man Angeln richtig verkaufen würde, könnte man schon eine Menge tun um uns aus dem allg. Mainstream _(der aber auch extrem hirnlos ist, siehe Wohllebens Bücher in den Bestsellerlisten)_ etwas auszukoppeln.




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin bekanntlich sehr pro C&R eingestellt, erkenne aber zumindest in der deutschen Bevölkerung da schon sehr große Vorbehalte.


 Hier nicht das Thema, 
aber auch das wird beschi**en verkauft.
Als C&D, besser: "freie Entscheidung des Anglers", würde das deutlich besser gehen, als mit diesem total verbrannten C&R-Begriff, der zumeist auch falsch interpretiert wird.
Von dem müssen wir weg, als allererstes wir Angler selbst!


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin bekanntlich sehr pro C&R eingestellt, erkenne aber zumindest in der deutschen Bevölkerung da schon sehr große Vorbehalte. Und da kann kein Verband was dagegen machen. Das ist eine grundsätzliche Einstellung.




Hallo,


das sehe ich auch so. Ich persönlich bin kein Freund von C&R, aber wenn es jemand praktiziert, meinetwegen.
Aber das dann an die große Glocke hängen, verbunden noch mit dem "Fotografiewahn", das ist sehr, sehr schädlich für das Ansehen der Angelei in Deutschland. Da nützen auch Hinweise auf andere Länder nichts, bei uns herrschen da, warum auch immer, andere Ansichten und dagegen kann keiner etwas tun, das ist eben so.#c


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Da nützen auch Hinweise auf andere Länder nichts, bei uns herrschen da, warum auch immer, andere Ansichten und dagegen kann keiner etwas tun, das ist eben so.#c



Das ist ebenso- genau da liegt unser Problem in diesem Land! Es versucht ja nicht einmal jemand, unser Hobby in der Öffentlichkeit positiv darzustellen. Nicht die (richtigen) Naturschützer haben uns dahin gebracht, sondern die Angelverbände mit ihrem "Angeln nur zum Verzehr" Wahn. Das waren nicht NABU und Co, sondern die haben die Vorlage der Verbände lediglich verwandelt.

Man sollte es zumindest versuchen, doch den Arxxx hat anscheinend niemand in der Hose. Und so wird es uns Angler zukünftig noch mehr einschränken, da (fast) niemand für unser Hobby ernsthaft kämpft. Warum sollten sich die Verbände auch bewegen - zum Beispiel bei PETA - wenn es für die Verantwortlichen keine Konsequenzen hat.

Würde ich in meinem Job den Wettbewerb gewähren lassen, würde ich schon lange stempeln gehen...

Gerade erst hat doch der LSFV SH öffentlich zugegeben, NICHT gegen PETA aktiv vorzugehen und denen keine zusätzliche mediale Aufmerksamkeit zu geben. DIese Strategie ist doch seit Jahren gescheitert, gelernt haben die Verbände nichts daraus abees geht so weiter. Für mich sind die Verantwortlichen für unser Hobby nicht tragbar, ganz einfach!

Nur mit Kaffeetrinken mit Sachbearbeitern in einem Vorzimmer bringt man unser Hobby nicht voran oder verhindert Verbote/ Einschränkungen. Wenn ich mit einer Vorzimmerdame rede, mag es ein nettes Gespräch sein und auch der Türöffner- den Vertrag unterzeichnet sie aber nicht. Ergebnisse fahre ich an anderer Stelle ein, nämlich in dem Büro hinter ihr.


----------



## smithie (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Kallex schrieb:


> Nö, nicht solange viele Angler sich wie die letzten Säue aufführen. Das darf und muss thematisiert werden.


Was sind viele?
Entschuldigung, aber nur weil Du meinst, es sind viele, ist das noch lange nicht so.
Ich sage es führen sich genauso viele Angler wie Säue auf, wie Spaziergänger, Hundehalter, etc.


Letztens sind wieder 2 Madendosen rumgelegen, also "viele Angler" benehmen sich wie Säue.






Kallex schrieb:


> Es ist die größte und eine der wenigen Angriffsflächen die P€ta und Otto-Normalverbraucher hat.


Aha!
Kannst Du mir bitte die Anzahl der Anzeigen nennen, die Petra aufgrund von Müll oä gemacht hat?
Ich behaupte: 0





Kallex schrieb:


> Nicht zuletzt steht mehr als 35% der deutschen Bevölkerung den Anglern sehr kritisch gegenüber. Quelle: Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus,  Binnenfischereimanagement, Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin.
> 
> Und 35% sind echt viele. Da hat P€ta leichtes Spiel.


Hast Du Dir die Fragestellungen angesehen, die zu dem Ergebnis geführt haben? Ich glaube nicht.



Aber Hauptsache blindlings eine überall bekannte Quelle nachplappern.




Nix für ungut, aber dieses Angler sind an allem Schuld ge-bashe geht mir mittlerweile ziemlich auf den Sack.
Und wenn was rumliegt, was offensichtlich von einem Angler ist, dann könntest Du das auch in Deine allzeit vorbereitete Mülltüte einpacken - in der Zeit, die Du hier schreibst, hast Du etliche Angelplätze gesäubert...


----------



## kati48268 (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Gerade erst hat doch der LSFV SH öffentlich zugegeben, NICHT gegen PETA aktiv vorzugehen und denen keine zusätzliche mediale Aufmerksamkeit zu geben.


 Zeitgleich treten fahnentreue DAFVler wie Uwe Kretschmar auf den Plan, beschimpfen die ausgetretenen Verbände u.a. damit, dass diese doch nichts gegen P€ta tun.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=341011

Es ist einfach geil.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist ebenso- genau da liegt unser Problem in diesem Land! Es versucht ja nicht einmal jemand, unser Hobby in der Öffentlichkeit positiv darzustellen. Nicht die (richtigen) Naturschützer haben uns dahin gebracht, sondern die Angelverbände mit ihrem "Angeln nur zum Verzehr" Wahn. Das waren nicht NABU und Co, sondern die haben die Vorlage der Verbände lediglich verwandelt.




Hallo,


dem kann ich nur teilweise beipflichten. Sicher der ständige Hinweis "Angeln nur zum Verzehr" ist kontraproduktiv.
Aber dahingebracht haben uns die propagierenden C&Rler.
Ich angle ja nun schon sehr lange und bis so Anfang/Mitte der 1990er Jahre war es der Öffentlichkeit wurscht (süddeutsch für egal), was die Angler so machen. C&R war bis dahin nur vereinzelt aus der Fliegenfischerszene bekannt und spielte ansonsten keine Rolle. Wenn früher jemand einen maßigen Hecht, Zander, Forelle, Schleie, Karpfen usw. wieder zurücksetzte, nun der wurde als jemand angesehen, der nicht alle Tassen im Schrank hat, rechtlich wäre ihm nichts passiert.
Dann verbreitete sich das C&R *und* das propagieren desselben und das schadet uns seither mehr und mehr.
Hinzu kommt, dass sich manche C&Rler gar für die besseren Angler halten. Das sind sie aber nicht, im Gegenteil, sie schaden der gesamten Anglerschaft.
Ich bin, wie schon erwähnt kein Freund von C&R, wenn jemand das tun will, habe ich aber auch nichts dagegen, aber um Himmelswillen nicht auch noch propagieren.
Bei uns ist nunmal das Angeln im Tierschutzgesetz verankert und danach, das können wir drehen und wenden wie wir wollen,
ist reines C&R in Deutschland ganz klar verboten.
Die Angler die das in der Öffentlichkeit auch noch vertreten, das sind in erster Linie die Totengräber der Angelei in Deutschland und nicht die lahmarschigen Verbände.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Wegberger (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo,




> Bei uns ist nunmal das Angeln im Tierschutzgesetz verankert und danach, das können wir drehen und wenden wie wir wollen, ist reines C&R in Deutschland ganz klar verboten.
> Die Angler die das in der Öffentlichkeit auch noch vertreten, das sind  in erster Linie die Totengräber der Angelei in Deutschland und nicht die  lahmarschigen Verbände.




Wo steht Angeln im TSchG ?

C&R und C&D sind, wenn man die ausufernden Photojunkies mal beseite lässt - gar nicht verfolgbar, weil nicht beweisbar im TschG-Sinne.
Das wir aber in dieses Dilemma gekommen sind, das wir überhaupt über solche Themen diskutieren hat aus meiner Sicht schon etwas mit versäumte und falschen Themengewichtung der Verbände zu tun.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wo steht Angeln im TSchG ?
> 
> C&R und C&D sind, wenn man die ausufernden Photojunkies mal beseite lässt - gar nicht verfolgbar, weil nicht beweisbar im TschG-Sinne.




Hallo,


das braucht gar nicht direkt drinstehen, trotzdem ist es zutreffend, da es für alle Wirbeltiere gilt. Und anders als z.B. in Österreich ist bei uns die Angelei nicht ausgenommen vom Tierschutzgesetz. Schön für die Ösis - aber nicht für uns.

Richtig, die ausufernden Photojunkies, das sind genau die, die ich meine, die Totengräber der Angelei.
Ansonsten, wenn jemand das (C&R) im Stillen betreibt, kann ihm und auch der ganzen Anglerschaft auch kaum einer was 

ans Zeug flicken.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zeitgleich treten fahnentreue DAFVler wie Uwe Kretschmar auf den Plan, beschimpfen die ausgetretenen Verbände u.a. damit, dass diese doch nichts gegen P€ta tun.



Kretschmar beschimpft nicht nur ausgetretene (oder nie im DAFV gewesene) Verbände, sondern behauptet auch noch dreist Unwahrheiten (in Bayern die meisten erfolgreichen PETA-Klagen, keine Unterstützung seitens der Verbände usw.). Unmöglicher Typ.


----------



## Wegberger (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo,




> Richtig, die ausufernden Photojunkies, das sind genau die, die ich meine, die Totengräber der Angelei.




Aber dann reden wir doch gar nicht über C&R, sondern über C&exorbt.P&R. Das wird aus meiner Sicht in den ganzen Diskussionen komplett wischwaschi vermengt.


Mich interessiert viel eher, ob es legitim sein dürfte zu angeln um der Jagd, der Drills , der Taktik und des Erfolges wegens. Klar kann ja keiner Nachweisen. Aber ist schon krank, dass man sich solche Hilfskrücken bedienen muss -> für mich das Versagen der Verbände auf die letzten Jahrzehnte.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> C&R und C&D sind, wenn man die ausufernden Photojunkies mal beseite lässt - gar nicht verfolgbar, weil nicht beweisbar im TschG-Sinne.



Genau diese Argumentation schiebt aber das Angeln in ein sehr schlechtes Licht, weil C&R-Angler ihrem Hobby so zwar nachgehen können, jedoch dies in Deutschland nie öffentlich zugeben dürfen.

Ich kenne auch Preisfischen in Deutschland, wo alle Fische nach Bekanntgabe der Preisträger wieder munter im See schwimmen. Das Ganze findet dann aber halt auf der Ebene illegaler Autorennen statt. Und damit sollen sich Angler zufrieden geben?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Mich interessiert viel eher, ob es legitim sein dürfte zu angeln um der Jagd, der Drills , der Taktik und des Erfolges wegens. Klar kann ja keiner Nachweisen. Aber ist schon krank, dass man sich solche Hilfskrücken bedienen muss -> für mich das Versagen der Verbände auf die letzten Jahrzehnte.



Solange das Tierschutzgesetz in der heutigen Form Bestand hat, kann kein Verband den von dir beschriebenen Umstand ändern. Und ich sage es mal ganz krass: Die einzige Partei, der ich vielleicht zutraue, dass sie sich an dieses Thema ran wagen würde, ist die AfD. Das ist meine Ist-Analyse. |wavey:

Die Perspektive sieht also nicht gerade nach einer kurzfristigen Lösung aus ...


----------



## Wegberger (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo,




> Solange das Tierschutzgesetz in der heutigen Form Bestand hat, kann kein  Verband den von dir beschriebenen Umstand ändern. Und ich sage es mal  ganz krass: Die einzige Partei, der ich vielleicht zutraue, dass sie sich an dieses Thema ran wagen würde, ist die AfD. Das ist meine Ist-Analyse. |wavey:
> Die Perspektive sieht also nicht gerade nach einer kurzfristigen Lösung aus ...


So weit will ich doch gar nicht springen, da die Arbeit vor der eigenen Haustüre anfängt. Etwas was mir immer häufiger auffällt. Der eigenen Verbände werden gar nicht mehr in die Pflicht genommen. 

Aus meiner Sicht sollte eine vernünftige Verbandarbeit erstmal die maximale Freiheit und Bestimmung des eigenständigen Anglers definieren.


----------



## kati48268 (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist nunmal das Angeln im Tierschutzgesetz verankert und danach, das können wir drehen und wenden wie wir wollen,
> ist reines C&R in Deutschland ganz klar verboten.


Gibt es eigentlich irgend woher Geld dafür,
dass man diesen Blödsinn immer und immer wieder in die Welt hinaus posaunt?
|kopfkrat 



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ... bis so Anfang/Mitte der 1990er Jahre war es der Öffentlichkeit wurscht


Geschichtsklitterung vom Feinsten!

Drossé war bereits in den 80ern hochaktiv.
Der VDSF hat "Angeln nur zur Verwertung (& Hege)" bereits propagiert, 
als in D unter C&R allenfalls eine Tochterfirma von C&A vermutet worden wäre.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgend woher Geld dafür,
> dass man diesen Blödsinn immer und immer wieder in die Welt hinaus posaunt?
> |kopfkrat



Die aktuelle Rechtsprechung in Deutschland geht davon aus, dass Fische Schmerz und Stress empfinden. Und unter dieser Voraussetzung hat Lajos völlig Recht.

Wir müssen (und sollten) das alles nicht so akzeptieren, aber solange der Fische von gerichtlich bestellten Gutachtern hinsichtlich seiner Empfindungsfähigkeit auf das Level des Wellensittichs gehoben wird, ist das Tierschutzgesetz der Gradmesser.


----------



## Wegberger (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo,




> Die aktuelle Rechtsprechung in Deutschland geht davon aus, dass Fische Schmerz und Stress empfinden.


Das sind Rechtsprechungen von VG`s ... an sich sind das Gerichte, die sich schämen sollten einen solchen Namen zu tragen. 

Und wieder die entscheidene Frage: Warum haben unsere Verbände hier nicht eine weitere Instanz zur rechtlichen Sicherheit bemüht.....

Sich nicht um Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und gesellschaftliche Anerkennung kümmern - und dann sich wundern das beides nicht existiert. Und daraus wird dann der Offenbarungseid gedreht -> das man eh nix machen kann.

.... Weil sie nicht hinter den Anglern stehen - weil sie Bewirtschafter Interessen vertreten - weil sie ihre Pfründe mit Naturschutz und Naturaussperrung versuchen zu halten. 

Der Feind des Anglers sitzt im eigenen Verband .... die anderen Gegner braucht man vorher gar nicht ins Auge nehmen - weil zurecht von Gegnern das Argument kommt .... das die Trottel vom Verband doch alles abgenickt hätten.


----------



## smithie (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> dem kann ich nur teilweise beipflichten. Sicher der ständige Hinweis "Angeln nur zum Verzehr" ist kontraproduktiv.
> ...


Ich behaupte "DER" Öffentlichkeit ist das immer noch egal.


Es wird aber anders Stimmung gemacht von ein paar wenigen Ideologen, die meinen, Schein-Wahrheiten unter Volk bringen zu müssen, um sich damit ihre Daseinsberechtigung zu sichern.


Witziger(trauriger)weise könnte man dazu sowohl Petra- als auch einige Angel-Verbandsfunktionäre zählen...






Wegberger schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht sollte eine vernünftige  Verbandarbeit erstmal die maximale Freiheit und Bestimmung des  eigenständigen Anglers definieren.


 Das sehe ich genauso - und genau das ist leider das Problem.
Es hilft nichts, wenn wir das so sehen.


Wenn  ein *wieauchimmer* gewählter Funktionär die Sache oder das Ziel einen  feuchten Dreck interessiert, macht er weiter, was er will.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgend woher Geld dafür,
> dass man diesen Blödsinn immer und immer wieder in die Welt hinaus posaunt?
> |kopfkrat
> 
> ...




Hallo,


schöne Worte sind nicht wahr - wahre Worte sind nicht schön.
Ob Du das als Blödsinn bezeichnest oder nicht, es ist halt mal so. Wie schon erwähnt, gilt das Tierschutzgesetz für alle Wirbeltiere ob uns das uns passt oder nicht, daran wird sich mit Sicherheit erstmal nichts ändern. Das ist kein Blödsinn, das ist Fakt.
Wieso Geschichtsklitterung, in den 80ern, oder auch vorher, kenne ich nichts Anderes als Angeln zur Verwertung, wenn man mal von den paar C&Rlern aus der Fliegenfischerszene absieht. Das brauchte nicht propagiert werden, das war so, zumindest überall dort, wo ich fischte, auch im Ausland.
Ich ging noch nie ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser, nicht 1960 und auch nicht 2018. Allerdings, welchen Fisch ich mitnehme entscheide schon noch ich, damals wie auch heute.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich behaupte "DER" Öffentlichkeit ist das immer noch egal.


absolut, ich habe es schon tausendmal geschrieben, bin schlimmstenfalls ein bemitleidenswerter spinner, oder ein fremdgeher, weil ich nachts am wasser bin und sehr selten mit ´nem fisch nach hause komme.




Lajos1 schrieb:


> C&R war bis dahin nur vereinzelt aus der Fliegenfischerszene bekannt und spielte ansonsten keine Rolle. Wenn früher jemand einen maßigen Hecht, Zander, Forelle, Schleie, Karpfen usw. wieder zurücksetzte, nun der wurde als jemand angesehen, der nicht alle Tassen im Schrank hat.


hier ebenso oft auch noch mal. 
in meinem umfeld und auch dem meines vaters und seiner gesellen war es einst völlig anders. reine kochtopfangler, die wirklich alles brauchbare mitgenommen haben, wurden hier schon mal schief schief angeschaut, bzw. mussten für ein witzchen auf deren kosten herhalten.


----------



## Wegberger (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo Lajos1,


entscheidend und spannend (für mich) sind die Beweggründe der gesetzbegründenen Entscheidung und Formulierung. Ich denke die Wirbeltierdefinition ist damals in einem völlig anderen Kontext entstanden.

Und wieder ein Versäumnis unseren so tollen Verbände ..... hier nicht in den letzten Jahrzehnten aufmerksam und zeitgeistunkritisch ....auf eine Anpassung ...ggf. wie bei den Österreichern einzuwirken.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das sind Rechtsprechungen von VG`s ... an sich sind das Gerichte, die sich schämen sollten einen solchen Namen zu tragen.
> 
> Und wieder die entscheidene Frage: Warum haben unsere Verbände hier nicht eine weitere Instanz zur rechtlichen Sicherheit bemüht.....




Hallo,


selbst die, an sich, anglerfreundlichen Untersuchungen und die daraus resultierenden Veröffentlichungen von Dr. Arlinghaus schließen ein mögliches Schmerzempfinden von Fischen nicht aus.
Die Rechtslage ist halt so, es gibt derzeit keine wissenschaftliche Arbeit, welche zu dem Ergebnis kommt, dass Fische schmerzunempfindlich sind.  Das ist die rechtliche Sicherheit der Gerichte. 



Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## FlyfishKöter (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Ich verstehe diese C&R-Diskussionen sowieso nicht. Seh ich das richtig, dass da Deutschland alleine auf weiter Flur steht? 85 km nördlich von mir ist C&R gang und gäbe. 

Ich würde auch dazu tendieren, dieses "Problem" den nutzlosen Verbänden anzukreiden und der typisch deutschen Eigenschaft, zu schwarz-weiss-malerei (um nicht zu sagen fatalistisch zu Extremen) zu neigen.

Aus Skandinavien sind mir diese ständigen Pimmelgefechte zwischen Naturnutzern und Naturschützern jedenfalls nicht bekannt.

#d

Es gibt wohl keine Lösung, außer in Zukunft zum Angeln nach Dänemark, Norwegen oder Schweden zu fahren.

Gruß von der Küste
FFK


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> hier ebenso oft auch noch mal.
> in meinem umfeld und auch dem meines vaters und seiner gesellen war es einst völlig anders. reine kochtopfangler, die wirklich alles brauchbare mitgenommen haben, wurden hier schon mal schief schief angeschaut, bzw. mussten für ein witzchen auf deren kosten herhalten.




Hallo,


also bei uns war es so, dass wenn jemand z.B. auf Hecht ging, er eben einen Hecht wollte und zwar minehmen wollte, genauso bei den anderen Zielfischen. Natürlich wurde das Fanglimit meist nicht voll ausgenutzt und es kam durchaus vor, dass jemand z.B. mit einem Hecht heimging, wenn er einen gefangen hatte, obwohl zwei erlaubt gewesen wären. Aber mal ganz im Ernst; dass jemand gezielt auf Hecht ging (bleiben wir mal bei dem Beispiel), einen schönen gefangen hatte und den nicht mitnahm - das gabs ganz einfach nicht.
Wie schon erwähnt; der wäre als jemand angesehen worden, der im Kopf nicht ganz richtig ist.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Wegberger (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo FlyfishKöter,




> Ich würde auch dazu tendieren, dieses "Problem" den nutzlosen Verbänden  anzukreiden und der typisch deutschen Eigenschaft, zu  schwarz-weiss-malerei (um nicht zu sagen fatalistisch zu Extremen) zu  neigen.


Das schlimme ist, dass bei den Verbände sich eine Überheblichkeit und Gutmenschenmentalität ala Drossè verinnerlicht hat.

Der dumme Beitragszahler zahlt und wenn er aufmuckt werden Vereinsvorstände das schon regeln. Sollte etwas auf LV Ebene trotzdem unerhörter Weise durchdringen ... wird solange abgestimmt - bis es passt.

Die Situation ist so vielschichtig wie im ersten Augenblick undurchdringbar. Aber letztendlich laufen alle Nachforschungen daurauf hinaus, dass der größte Versager und Gegner unsere eigenen Verbände sind.


----------



## Wegberger (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo Lajos1,


ich glaube dir das.


Aber im Lobbyismus und in der Vertretung von damals noch 6 Millionen ? Anglern muss ich schon andere Massstäbe ansetzen.


Unsere Trottel vom Verband haben keinerlei Maßstab,


----------



## FlyfishKöter (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Die Situation ist so vielschichtig wie im ersten Augenblick undurchdringbar. Aber letztendlich laufen alle Nachforschungen daurauf hinaus, dass der größte Versager und Gegner unsere eigenen Verbände sind.



So ist das wohl leider. Als hier in S-H eine schöne und einsame Meerforellenstrecke auf Betreiben des Nabu gesperrt wurde (Behrensdorf) und vom Landesverband nichts kam, außer Allgemeinplätze, und dass man ja nur für die dem Verband angeschlossenen Vereine zuständig sei und nicht für Hinz-und-Kunz-Angler, habe ich dann die Beitragszahlungen eingestellt und wir sind aus dem verbandsangehörigen Verein ausgetreten. Nun findet da weiterhin Badespaß statt, Hunde laufen dort frei herum, Drachen werden steigen gelassen usw. Dabei waren dort wirklich nur wenige Angler unterwegs und die geschützten Salzseen befinden sich immer noch hinter dem Deich und nicht an der Küstenlinie. 
Ich war richtig genervt. OK, das war jetzt irgendwie offtopic.
Tatsache ist und bleibt aber, dass diese devoten Verbände die Angler hierzulande ins offene Messer laufen lassen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

ich bezweifel das geschriebene von Lajos auch nicht an, es war aber eben nicht überall so, bzw. ich habe es anders erlebt.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Lajos1,
> 
> 
> entscheidend und spannend (für mich) sind die Beweggründe der gesetzbegründenen Entscheidung und Formulierung. Ich denke die Wirbeltierdefinition ist damals in einem völlig anderen Kontext entstanden.
> ...




Hallo,


an der "Wirbeltierdefinition" kann man eh nichts ändern, Fische sind nun mal auch Wirbeltiere.
Die Österreicher hatten damals einen sehr rührigen Politiker, den Fischler, der aus der Landwirtschaft kam, Jäger und Angler war und auch noch EU-Kommissar war und dem haben die es hauptsächlich  zu verdanken, dass die Jagd und die Fischerei von vorneherein vom Tierschutzgesetz ausgenommen wurden.
Der richtige Mann zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort.
Das hatten wir nicht und damit müssen wir nun mal leben und dass sich am Tierschutzgesetz in Richtung pro Angeln/Angler in Deutschland etwas ändert, nun, da glaube ich eher, dass ich sechs Richtige im Lotto habe.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## FlyfishKöter (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Nachtrag und nachgetreten: Der hauptamtliche Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH hofft mit dieser devoten Art wohl, seiner ziemlich glücklosen Politikerkarriere einen Schub geben zu können. Hat bisher nicht geklappt, hat immer noch keinen gut bezahlten Sitz im Landtag.


----------



## Wegberger (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo,




> So ist das wohl leider. Als hier in S-H eine schöne und einsame  Meerforellenstrecke auf Betreiben des Nabu gesperrt wurde (Behrensdorf)  und vom Landesverband nichts kam, außer Allgemeinplätze, und dass man ja  nur für die dem Verband angeschlossenen Vereine zuständig sei und nicht  für Hinz-und-Kunz-Angler, habe ich dann die Beitragszahlungen  eingestellt und wir sind aus dem verbandsangehörigen Verein ausgetreten.  Nun findet da weiterhin Badespaß statt, Hunde laufen dort frei herum,  Drachen werden steigen gelassen usw. Dabei waren dort wirklich nur  wenige Angler unterwegs und die geschützten Salzseen befinden sich immer  noch hinter dem Deich und nicht an der Küstenlinie.


Ja wir Angler sind gekapert worden von Eigeninteressen-Selbst-Sonnenkönigen. Wir haben es ihnen natürlich auch leicht gemacht... lass mich angeln und der der Rest interessiert mich nicht. 

Nun haben sich die Selbstbediener , Schmarotzer und Blender aber über Jahre fett eingerichtet und leben wie die Maus im Speck. Das sie sich wehren ist doch klar .... das arme Seelen drauf reinfallen auch ....


----------



## Wegberger (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo,




> Nachtrag und nachgetreten: Der hauptamtliche Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH  hofft mit dieser devoten Art wohl, seiner ziemlich glücklosen  Politikerkarriere einen Schub geben zu können. Hat bisher nicht  geklappt, hat immer noch keinen gut bezahlten Sitz im Landtag.




Nachtreten wäre böse ... aber habe die gleichen Gedanken.


----------



## FlyfishKöter (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Zum Thema Schmerz und Stress:
Ich lese gerade das Fliegenbindebuch "CDC" von Marc Petitjean, einem bekannten Fliegenfischer und Fliegenbinder aus der französischen Schweiz.
Zum Thema C&R meint er (frei übersetzt), dass das Fischen natürlich mit Stress und ggf. Schmerz verbunden sei. Aber ist das eigentlich beim Reiten für ein Pferd anders?


----------



## Wegberger (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo Fly,

gefährlicher Vergleich .... weil sowas unterstützt die Verbandsleichen sich auf andere Themen zu fokusieren und vollig unerhebliche öffene Furunkel zu gestalten.. 

Ich denke, wir haben genug eigene Themen und eigene gute Begründungen, sodas wir nicht andere "SPORTARTEN" mit Vergleichen beschämen müssen.


----------



## FlyfishKöter (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Fly,
> 
> gefährlicher Vergleich .... weil sowas unterstützt die Verbandsleichen sich auf andere Themen zu fokusieren und vollig unerhebliche öffene Furunkel zu gestalten..
> 
> Ich denke, wir haben genug eigene Themen und eigene gute Begründungen, sodas wir nicht andere "SPORTARTEN" mit Vergleichen beschämen müssen.



Ist schon richtig, das wäre ja auch klassischer whataboutism.
Fiel mir nur gerade ein, weil ich das heute Nachmittag gelesen hatte.


----------



## Wegberger (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo Fly,

wir haben auf die Anglersicht eine Totalschaden erlitten .... nur will man sich Das nicht eingestehen .... weil die Strukturen das zum Nachteil der Angler fein verwischen..... und der Schmarotzer seinen Wirt erst im letzten Moment verläßt.

Selbst bei dir oben, fordern noch obrigkeitshörige Angler das Angelverbot für Angler anderer Bundesländer .... weil sie schuld an der Überfischung der Ostsee wären. Der Rheinländer ist Schuld am Baglimit lautet eine Devise.


----------



## FlyfishKöter (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Selbst bei dir oben, fordern noch obrigkeitshörige Angler das Angelverbot für Angler anderer Bundesländer .... weil sie schuld an der Überfischung der Ostsee wären. Der Rheinländer ist Schuld am Baglimit lautet eine Devise.



Das ist natürlich auch immer die einfachste Variante: "Die da waren es!" und mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen, genauso wie "die Ausländer" anderen die Arbeitsplätze wegnehmen #q

Dabei wurden nutzlosen Verbänden die Kohle in den Rachen geworfen, und diese waren / sind nicht in der Lage, vernünftige Lobby-Arbeit für die sie bezahlenden Angler zu machen.

Aber auf Als wurde ich auch schon angemault von einem älteren Herren, der nach Feierabend mit seinem Mofa um die Ecke kam. Der beschwerte sich über die NRW-Touris, die im Frühjahr in Massen dort "einfallen", und wieso die nicht zu Hause blieben. Ich antwortete ihm nur, "weil wir in Europa leben, sie dafür bezahlt haben und es ihr gutes Recht ist.". Wer soll sonst die Campingplätze und Ferienhäuser mieten? 
Da war er dann wieder ganz friedlich.

Verstehe sowieso nicht, weshalb die Fremdenverkehrsvereine hier nicht auf den Plan treten. Die Gemeinde Behrensdorf wirbt immer noch mit "Angeln in Behrensdorf". Was für Flachpfeifen.


----------



## Dachfeger (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ar...treten wäre wohl noch angebrachter.


----------



## Wegberger (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo Dachfeger,




> Ar...treten wäre wohl noch angebrachter.


Nein... man muss dieser Schmierenkomödie, diesen Selbstbedienungsladen am Anglergeld.... rational und mit Fakten begegnen.


----------



## FlyfishKöter (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Nein... man muss dieser Schmierenkomödie, diesen Selbstbedienungsladen am Anglergeld.... rational und mit Fakten begegnen.



Vor allem diesem Spendensammelverein Peta.


----------



## Wegberger (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo Fly,


das Petra Thema ist nur ein Thema, weil wir seit Jahrzehnten unfähige Verbände haben.

 Hätten wir fähige und vor allen " in der Sache" kompetente Anglervertreter wäre das Label "Petra" kein Wort wert.

 Wenn man die Dinge bewertet, muss man auch mal schauen wieviel verbrannte Erde schon über Jahrzehnte produziert wurde.


Wenn ich den Lobbyismus-Clown in der Szene mache .... dann weiss jeder aus der Branche, das der Angelbereich sich zum Dschungelcamp aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Dachfeger (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Dachfeger,
> 
> 
> 
> Nein... man muss dieser Schmierenkomödie, diesen Selbstbedienungsladen am Anglergeld.... rational und mit Fakten begegnen.


Da hast du natürlich recht#6. Aber jucken tut es manchmal schon.


----------



## Wegberger (8. August 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Hallo Dachfeger,


sicher ..... aber man muss erstmal vor der eigenen Haustüre schauen: 

Wir Angler haben uns erlaubt von :




selbstherrlichen Bundes Z- Politiker
von landesabgehalfterten Möchtegern-Influenzern
von ich der Held vom Verein
die Verantwortung stehlen zu lassen . Vielleicht haben wir es auch fahrlässig abgeschenkt.

Aber jetzt geht es um die Wurst .... und 50 % sind schon weg.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. September 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Schon jemand eine Stellungnahme von einem Verband hierzu gesehen?


https://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=124689

Die sollten alle mal mehr Fisch essen. Die Fettsäuren im Fischfett sind gut für Herz, Gehirn und Immunsystem.


----------



## Ukel (12. September 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Frau Doktor schreibt sicherlich grad einen Leserbrief an das lokale Sonntagsblatt #6


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. September 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Ein Leserbrief wäre doch schon mal was. Ist in dem Fall aber Aufgabe des Landesanglerverbands, da es ein Lokalblatt ist. Wisst Ihr, ob da was gekommen ist?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. September 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ein Leserbrief wäre doch schon mal was. Ist in dem Fall aber Aufgabe des Landesanglerverbands, da es ein Lokalblatt ist. Wisst Ihr, ob da was gekommen ist?



Ob die einen (unveröffentlichen) Leserbrief geschrieben haben, vermag ich nicht zu beantworten. Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen "eher nicht". Auf der Homepage vom LSFV SH ist dazu nichts zu finden.

Übrigens wurde ich belächelt, als ich diese Angriffe von PETA gegen Angler nach den  Veröffentlichungen von Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zum "PETA Verbot"  vorhergesagt habe. Die Forderung nach einem Verbot von PETA (über die  Gemeinnützigkeit) ist verstummt und im Sande verlaufen, PETA fängt mit  den Forderungen nach Angelverboten erst an. Die werden erhört werden,  jede Wette. Wenn auch nur in manchen Regionen, so wird ein Teil der  Angler in Deutschland betroffen sein. 

Man munkelt, dass in manchen Redaktionen in D bereits neue Meldungen von PETA gegen Angler aufgetaucht sind. Mal sehen wann u.a. der Focus wieder Blödsinn ungeprüft veröffentlicht...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. September 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

Ich kann Fischerbandit nur zustimmen. Auch ich habe diesen Schuss in den Ofen vorhergesagt. Ihr könnt es nachlesen. Peta muss man politisch bekämpfen. Argumente, die gegen die Tierrechtsaufassung von Peta sprechen gibt es genug. Ich arbeite gerade daran einen Artikel zu schreiben, der sich mit den fehlgeleiteten Argumentationen von Peta auseinandersetzt. Um Peta zu verstehen muss man sich aber zunächst mit ihren philosophischen Grundlagen auseinandersetzen. Die Peta-Jünger tun dies und sind damit in den Medien unseren Verbänden oft überlegen. Ich möchte dies mit einen tierethischen allgemein verständlichen Artikel ändern. Ich denke der Artikel wird in den nächsten Wochen online veröffentlicht. Ich hoffe, die Board- Betreiber haben dann nichts dagegen, dass ich ihn hier verlinke.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. September 2018)

*AW: DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?*

natürlich werden die erhört, 
Die Höhrigkeit seitens Politik und Behörden gegenüber Peta und NABU hat längst religiöse Züge angenommen.
Jeder Hansel aus einem dieser Vereine gilt automatisch als Experte, sobald er sich öffentlich äußert.

*Ich befürchte, der Zug ist abgefahren*


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Januar 2019)

Eine Hörigkeit der Politik sehe ich nicht. Ich würde es eher also Tiefschlaf- Phase bezeichnen. Inzwischen klingelt aber der Wecker. 

Bei DAFV ist es aber wohl mehr Schauspiel, also ein Lebenszeichen, so lange, wie man jetzt schon nichts mehr in der Sachen von ihm hörte.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Eine Hörigkeit der Politik sehe ich nicht. Ich würde es eher also Tiefschlaf- Phase bezeichnen. Inzwischen klingelt aber der Wecker.
> 
> Bei DAFV ist es aber wohl mehr Schauspiel, also ein Lebenszeichen, so lange, wie man jetzt schon nichts mehr in der Sachen von ihm hörte.


na hoffentlich hören sie den Wecker auch


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Januar 2019)

Hat der Kolja wieder gebuddelt?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Januar 2019)

Nee, ich bin nur mal wieder an der Sache dran.  Irgendwer muss sich ja kümmern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nee, ich bin nur mal wieder an der Sache dran.  Irgendwer muss sich ja kümmern.



Der DAFV sammelt doch auch schon Daten- da kommt bestimmt noch eine richtige Nummer...


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Januar 2019)

Wie lange haben die bisher nichts gemacht??!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Januar 2019)

Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wie lange haben die bisher nichts gemacht??!!



Sag das doch nicht so hart- die sammeln nun doch schon seit Monaten die Daten. Das ist harte Arbeit, insbesondere wenn dann wirklich jemand Infos eingeschickt hat. Wenn...

Vermutlich sind dann wieder die Anger die Schuldigen. Der DAFV wollte ja etwas machen, aber die ANgler haben keine Infos eingeschickt. Mal sehen wann diese PM kommt...


----------



## kati48268 (8. Januar 2019)

Sie haben vom Netzwerk eine Anfrage zu dem Thema; noch im letzten Jahr raus gegangen. Ist aber noch ein wenig Luft bis zum Ende der erbetenen Antwortfrist.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Januar 2019)

Und während man noch auf Antwort von dort wartet,
wurde an anderer Stelle schon weiter gebohrt
https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...P6uVU5be_i_mAwc7iL0vPdHyg6QDyhNZDVWV9k0-YBhrI


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2019)

Na, hier teilt der DAFV dann mal richtig gegen PETA aus...

https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuel...sters-show-in-stralsund-offen-fuer-jeden.html

Zitat"Wen wundert es, dass sich bei einer derart großen Veranstaltung auch immer wieder Quertreiber zu Wort melden und mit aus dem Ruder geratenen Ideologien für Stimmung sorgen."

Die Pressemeldung des DAFV ist vom 07.02.2019


Das war für mich heute dann aber eher wie "Täglich grüsst das Murmeltier", als ich die PM gelesen hatte.

Hatte ich den Text doch bereits gestern am 06.02.2019 gelesen, zwar nicht beim DAFV, aber in einer Zeitung, genauer in der OZ. 

http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpommern/Stralsund/Heftige-Kritik-an-Stralsunds-Angler-Party


----------



## Grünknochen (8. Februar 2019)

Super abgeschrieben. Ist doch auch ne Leistung...
Die fehlende Quellenangabe ist wirklich nur ein winziges Manko.


----------



## doebelfaenger (12. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Na, hier teilt der DAFV dann mal richtig gegen PETA aus...
> 
> https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuel...sters-show-in-stralsund-offen-fuer-jeden.html
> 
> ...





Ich staune immer wieder, wenn ich die "Pressemitteilungen" des DAFV lese. Hier ein Paradebeispiel: Abschreiben ohne Quellenangabe und dazu noch mit Komma- und sonstigen Fehlern verzieren...

Das darf man nicht vergessen: Da sitzt kein zwölfjähriger Schülerpraktikant, sondern jemand, der das hauptamtlich macht und dafür wahrscheinlich gut bezahlt wird. Das ist jedes Mal auf ein Neues unfassbar.


----------



## doebelfaenger (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo Olaf @tibulski,

ich finde es klasse, dass Du zumindest für alle User hier im AB und alle 500.000 im DAFV organisierten Angler folgende Fragen beantworten willst:

- Wie viele Meldungen sind in diesen zwei Jahren eingegangen?
- Wie hat der DAFV betroffenen Anglern geholfen?
- Wie ist die Bilanz der Aktion nach zwei Jahren?
- Wie lange wird diese noch laufen?
- Was ist noch an Maßnahmen geplant? Gerade in Bezug auf die gescheiterte Petition gegen Brigitte?

Dank dir schon mal im Voraus, Olaf!

Viele Grüße,
-df


-


----------



## doebelfaenger (9. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

stand bei mir nach fünf Wochen auf Wiedervorlage...

Hallo Olaf @tibulski,

ich hätte da zu der Aktion noch ein paar Fragen:

- Wie viele Meldungen sind in diesen zwei Jahren eingegangen?
- Wie hat der DAFV betroffenen Anglern geholfen?
- Wie ist die Bilanz der Aktion nach zwei Jahren?
- Wie lange wird diese noch laufen?
- Was ist noch an Maßnahmen geplant? Gerade in Bezug auf die gescheiterte Petition gegen Brigitte?

Dank dir schon mal im Voraus, Olaf!

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Kochtopf (9. September 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> stand bei mir nach fünf Wochen auf Wiedervorlage...
> 
> ...


Was sagt eigentlich dein Arzt dazu?


----------



## doebelfaenger (9. September 2020)

Da @Kochtopf ja immer dazwischentrollt, hier nochmal die Fragen für Olaf @tibulski Lindner:

- Wie viele Meldungen sind in diesen zwei Jahren eingegangen?
- Wie hat der DAFV betroffenen Anglern geholfen?
- Wie ist die Bilanz der Aktion nach zwei Jahren?
- Wie lange wird diese noch laufen?
- Was ist noch an Maßnahmen geplant? Gerade in Bezug auf die gescheiterte Petition gegen Brigitte?

Dank dir schon mal im Voraus, Olaf!

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. September 2020)

Jägerin posiert mit getötetem Fuchs - wütende Kommentare beschäftigen Gericht
					

Ein Foto, dass eine junge Jägerin auf ihrer Facebook-Seite veröffentlichte, hat eine Welle von Gerichtsverfahren ausgelöst. Jetzt sind die Urteile gesprochen worden.




					www.gmx.net


----------

